# Galaxy Amarillo pale ale?



## Doctormcbrewdle (21/3/18)

Hey,

I have a bunch of these two hops and wanting to see if they're going to work well as a combo in a pale? Any opinions and/or suggestions for me? Looking for a tasty quaffer

I have Maris Otter, BB ale malt and Golden Promise on hand as well as cara 40, crystal 120 and crystal 60


----------



## phildo (22/3/18)

I think that they will work well together. I would combine them. Depending on ratios, when and how you can expect a tropical/grapefruity kind of flavour.


----------



## Blind Dog (22/3/18)

Work well together.

Lots of comments on harsh bitterness from galaxy if used early in the boil and strong grassy flavours /aroma if used over 3 days for dry hopping. My experience agrees with those comments. YMMV.

Never heard anything negative about Amarillo.

If using new hop combos in pale ales, I tend to use one (here Amarillo) for bittering (<50% of total ibus, often about 30%) and then in combo at flameout (or 10 min if you actively chill) and in the cube (hop stand at around 85C if you chill). I try to balance the ibus from each hop in the late additions. Then adapt and improve for the 2nd, 3rd... iterations if needed until I’m happy with it.

That said, depending on where you are in your brewing journey of discovery, two SMASH brews, one with each hop, might give you a ton of insight into what each brings. Certainly helped me


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (22/3/18)

Here's what I'm thinking

Galaxy is REALLY pungent so I'm trying to subdue that a little. The 5% sucrose I like to dry it out a little. I find them a little cloying malt wise without. Like too thick compared to a nice commercial example


----------



## Coodgee (22/3/18)

hmmm I agree with going with more amarillo than galaxy so as not to completely drown out the amarillo but that might be a bit too far towards the amarillo. I would do a 50/50 whirlpool galaxy and amarillo and then dry hop 80/20 amarillo/galaxy. In my opinion the galaxy has not been as good in 2017. much less passionfruit


----------

